

23 Startling Facts That Will Alter Your Perception of ECommerce - jlarkin353
http://blog.propelad.com/23-startling-facts-that-will-alter-your-perception-of-ecommerce.html

======
jlarkin353
80% of internet users have purchased something online. Seems like a really
high statistic!

